# Loading Ultra Classic Into Sydney 31Kfw



## KarenH (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi all, We're new to the forum. We are considering an Outback Sydney 31KFW. However, we are concerned about side loading such a large bike. We know it won't fit going straight in and the wheel must be turned to get the bike to fit. How difficult is it to do this? Any suggestions from someone with experience is greatly appreciated! We are new to the camping world and are open to any and all suggestions. Just want to see how to do this before we bought the toy hauler. Thanks to all who reply.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can't answer that personally, but I've seen many posts about families have issues getting their Harley into that area. The issue happens as the front tire gets too far forward and the angle is incorrect, which makes the bottom of the bike drag. I've heard of folks extending the ramp to resolve this.

I'd take the Harley to the dealer and see for yourself.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Not a Harley, but my BMW R1150GS fits fine if angled in the garage. I've read that Harley's will fit as well. The challenge with a Harley is the low ground clearance. This makes the break-over angle (where the top of the angled ramp meets the level garage floor) too sharp for the bike to clear and you can become high-centered.Some folks have addressed this by adding ramp modifications that extend the ramp length, and therefore reduces the break-over angle.

Another key thing to loading a heavy bike on this camper: try to make sure it's on level ground. Off-camber slopes will tend to make the bike lean/fall down-slope. In that case, gravity is not your friend!


----------



## KarenH (Jun 22, 2017)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Can't answer that personally, but I've seen many posts about families have issues getting their Harley into that area. The issue happens as the front tire gets too far forward and the angle is incorrect, which makes the bottom of the bike drag. I've heard of folks extending the ramp to resolve this.
> 
> I'd take the Harley to the dealer and see for yourself.


Thank you for your response. We're definitely concerned with the drag. A trip to the dealership may just be the answer.  Any suggestions on extending the ramp would be appreciated.


----------



## KarenH (Jun 22, 2017)

Parrothead said:


> Not a Harley, but my BMW R1150GS fits fine if angled in the garage. I've read that Harley's will fit as well. The challenge with a Harley is the low ground clearance. This makes the break-over angle (where the top of the angled ramp meets the level garage floor) too sharp for the bike to clear and you can become high-centered.Some folks have addressed this by adding ramp modifications that extend the ramp length, and therefore reduces the break-over angle.
> 
> Another key thing to loading a heavy bike on this camper: try to make sure it's on level ground. Off-camber slopes will tend to make the bike lean/fall down-slope. In that case, gravity is not your friend!


How long is your BMW? This gives me hope that it will work. I know an end load would probably be easier but I like the layout of the 351KFW . Thanks for the tip of loading on level ground. That's something to keep in mind for sure. While I won't be personally loading it I don't want to see the better half take a tumble. Gravity has never been my friend. Lol I'm rather clumsy. So much so that my better half calls me Grace.  We're open to suggestions on extending the ramp.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

There are a few topics on building an extention ramp. TRy using the search button in top right hand corner of page. Hope that helps


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If it was my Harley...I'd just forget using the "ramp" (that is really a door) and purchase a nice WIDE ramp that you can ride up (both feet able to touch) vs having a thin ramp you have to push up the ramp and typically requires 2 people.

Sure you can find cheaper ramps, but that bike is close to 900 lbs...and NOT cheap. It deserves a ramp that won't buckle. This ramp is rated for 1,500lbs.

Something like this from Amazon


----------



## KarenH (Jun 22, 2017)

Tourdfox said:


> There are a few topics on building an extention ramp. TRy using the search button in top right hand corner of page. Hope that helps


Thanks!


----------



## KarenH (Jun 22, 2017)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If it was my Harley...I'd just forget using the "ramp" (that is really a door) and purchase a nice WIDE ramp that you can ride up (both feet able to touch) vs having a thin ramp you have to push up the ramp and typically requires 2 people.
> 
> Sure you can find cheaper ramps, but that bike is close to 900 lbs...and NOT cheap. It deserves a ramp that won't buckle. This ramp is rated for 1,500lbs.
> 
> Something like this from Amazon


Thank you! We'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

IIRC my bike is either 86"or 92" long. Lots of good ideas on here and other sites about ramps and loading bikes. I've read that the Black Widow mentioned above is a top-rated ramp; haven't used one myself. I'm not certain how it could be adapted to the Outback but I bet it could be figured out.

One key thing, after you get your bike loaded,is getting it tied down!

The Outback floor d-rings are reportedly inadequate to the task for big bikes because the just screw into the thin wooden flooring. No backing plates to distribute the pulling forces of a big bike. Many on this forum have come up with solutions for this. So far I haven't had a problem with the GS (at about 600#'s) but I haven't really stressed the system with emergency stops or manuevers or off road trailering.


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY (Jan 29, 2014)

KarenH said:


> Hi all, We're new to the forum. We are considering an Outback Sydney 31KFW. However, we are concerned about side loading such a large bike. We know it won't fit going straight in and the wheel must be turned to get the bike to fit. How difficult is it to do this? Any suggestions from someone with experience is greatly appreciated! We are new to the camping world and are open to any and all suggestions. Just want to see how to do this before we bought the toy hauler. Thanks to all who reply.







  








20150726 104249 1 resized




__
JOEANDCHRISTY


__
Dec 28, 2015







[sharedmedia=core:attachments:17105]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:14241]

a few photos of my ramp. Harley street glide fits nicely


----------



## KarenH (Jun 22, 2017)

Parrothead said:


> IIRC my bike is either 86"or 92" long. Lots of good ideas on here and other sites about ramps and loading bikes. I've read that the Black Widow mentioned above is a top-rated ramp; haven't used one myself. I'm not certain how it could be adapted to the Outback but I bet it could be figured out.
> 
> One key thing, after you get your bike loaded,is getting it tied down!
> 
> The Outback floor d-rings are reportedly inadequate to the task for big bikes because the just screw into the thin wooden flooring. No backing plates to distribute the pulling forces of a big bike. Many on this forum have come up with solutions for this. So far I haven't had a problem with the GS (at about 600#'s) but I haven't really stressed the system with emergency stops or manuevers or off road trailering.


All great points! Thank you!


----------



## KarenH (Jun 22, 2017)

JOEANDCHRISTY said:


> KarenH said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, We're new to the forum. We are considering an Outback Sydney 31KFW. However, we are concerned about side loading such a large bike. We know it won't fit going straight in and the wheel must be turned to get the bike to fit. How difficult is it to do this? Any suggestions from someone with experience is greatly appreciated! We are new to the camping world and are open to any and all suggestions. Just want to see how to do this before we bought the toy hauler. Thanks to all who reply.
> ...


Nice sturdy brace structure you have for your ramp, where do you carry the wood during transport? Your pic looks like it is 6x6 lumber or larger, yet under the door it doesn't look as monstrous. Glide fits nice and tidy, did you install new tie downs and bolt through the floor? I notice you don't use the steering lock and is your bike tied down as we see it in this pic on the jiffy stand?

thanks for the pics


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY (Jan 29, 2014)

KarenH said:


> JOEANDCHRISTY said:
> 
> 
> > KarenH said:
> ...


4x4 cribbing I use for my scissor jacks, carry with me at all times. The longer length rides in the garage, ramp in rear of pickup. I had additional D rings installed by dealer (total of 6), dropped underbelly knowing what was going into it. Wheel chock in corner (Harbor Freight), legs bent to 45 degrees to fit. What more could you as for. Happy camping


----------



## KarenH (Jun 22, 2017)

JOEANDCHRISTY said:


> KarenH said:
> 
> 
> > JOEANDCHRISTY said:
> ...


Thanks for all the detailed input.


----------

